# Correct coding for  x rays of the hand and x rays of the fingers on the same side....



## bbnhayden (Aug 8, 2017)

This is my first time here so I hope I am doing this correctly.....

Can anyone give me updated and correct information on how to code an x ray of the right hand and x ray of the right fourth finger done on the same day?   Some of the information I find says that the fingers 73140 are a component of the hand 73130 and should be bundled.      Other information states that you should use your CCI  edits and add a XU  modifier...     Everything I do find, however is not very current.  

Please help!!  What is correct?

Thank you 
bbnhayden


----------



## shruthi (Aug 9, 2017)

bbnhayden said:


> This is my first time here so I hope I am doing this correctly.....
> 
> Can anyone give me updated and correct information on how to code an x ray of the right hand and x ray of the right fourth finger done on the same day?   Some of the information I find says that the fingers 73140 are a component of the hand 73130 and should be bundled.      Other information states that you should use your CCI  edits and add a XU  modifier...     Everything I do find, however is not very current.
> 
> ...



CPT 73140 is a column 2 code for 73130, these can be billed together by using modifier. Add 59 mod on column 2 code 73140.

Regards,
Shruthi.


----------

